# Mother and Baby Care Services at Home in Pamper Me Lạng Sơn



## pamperme (30/6/20)

New born baby care & mother care at home by professionally Pamper Me trained caregivers for lactation, ... Some of the services Long An

*Pink Newborn Services - Serving Cleveland, Akron Pamper Me Hồ Chí Minh*

Lớp học này, được giảng dạy bởi Tư vấn cho con bú được chứng nhận bởi hội đồng quản trị, sẽ cung cấp cho bạn thông tin về việc nuôi con bằng sữa mẹ, bao gồm những gì mong đợi sau khi sinh, sinh lý của việc cho con bú, cung cấp sữa, vị trí và chốt (sử dụng búp bê để thực hành bằng tay), trẻ sơ sinh tín hiệu và mô hình cho ăn, biểu hiện sữa, trở lại làm việc, tự chăm sóc và lời khuyên cho các đối tác để hỗ trợ cho con bú. Đối tác của bạn được chào đón và khuyến khích tham dự với bạn.

Lớp sinh nở tự nhiên của chúng tôi được thiết kế cho phụ nữ chuẩn bị cho một ca sinh nở không dùng thuốc. Các chủ đề bao gồm sinh lý của chuyển dạ và sinh nở, các kỹ thuật đối phó với cơn đau, lời khuyên hữu ích cho đối tác, kế hoạch sinh và kinh nghiệm ngay sau sinh. Mặc quần áo thoải mái và sẵn sàng thử nhiều tư thế lao động khác nhau trên một quả bóng sinh và thảm yoga. Đối tác sinh của bạn được chào đón và khuyến khích tham dự với bạn.

Hội thảo Sinh sản Chuẩn bị của chúng tôi là một lớp học tương tác một ngày được thiết kế để chuẩn bị cho bạn trải nghiệm sinh nở. Các chủ đề bao gồm sinh lý của lao động, kỹ thuật quản lý đau tự nhiên, thuốc giảm đau, dịch, can thiệp y tế thông thường, sinh mổ, lời khuyên hữu ích cho bạn tình, kế hoạch sinh, đặc điểm và thủ tục sơ sinh, và chăm sóc sau sinh. Mặc quần áo thoải mái và sẵn sàng thử nhiều tư thế lao động khác nhau trên một quả bóng sinh và thảm yoga. Đối tác sinh của bạn được chào đón và khuyến khích tham dự với bạn. Nếu bạn muốn thêm một chuyến tham quan Trung tâm Y tế dành cho Phụ nữ và Trẻ sơ sinh của Đại học Trung tâm Cincinnati, vui lòng đăng ký tham quan ngay trước khi bắt đầu lớp học. Ăn trưa không được cung cấp, tuy nhiên có một giờ nghỉ trưa. Đồ ăn nhẹ sẽ được cung cấp.

Tham gia cùng các ông bố kỳ cựu (và các em bé của họ), để tìm hiểu cách họ vượt qua những tháng đầu tiên làm cha mẹ và nổi lên như những người cha tự tin, trong công việc. Tìm hiểu cách xử lý em bé, tìm hiểu về các vấn đề mà bạn không biết là quan trọng và làm thế nào để loại bỏ các vấn đề mà bạn nghĩ là. Trong môi trường chỉ dành cho nam giới này, không có câu hỏi nào là ngu ngốc và không có chủ đề vượt quá giới hạn.

Những người cha và người cha tương lai sẽ thảo luận về các vấn đề bao gồm:

Thay đổi ở người mẹ mới
Xử lý một đứa trẻ sơ sinh
Tìm sự cân bằng giữa công việc và nhà cửa
Giới thiệu thú cưng cho bé
Những vấn đề an toàn
Làm việc và làm cha
Mối quan hệ của bạn với mẹ
Cho ăn và thay đổi
Làm thế nào để dỗ em bé khóc
Xử lý cha mẹ và ở rể
Cho con bú


----------

